# The Last Stalk Standing



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sure is lonesome when only a few days ago, . . . over a hundred acres of 7 ft tall field corn kept you company, . . . 

Now you alone are the "last stalk standing".

One of us may be there some day, . . . that was the thought I had when I saw this image this morning and just had to take a picture of it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That's almost poetry, man.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, ain't you a little ray of sunshine, today?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Well, ain't you a little ray of sunshine, today?


Thank you, . . . I try my best................

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

